# New Ritchey Swiss Cross Cyclocross



## bud wiser

How come there's been no mention in this forum of this? It looks like a beauty!! Is this slated for production or is it a 'concept' bike that was developed for the show? Any details? Expected cost? Made where? Release date? I'm glad to see Ritchey may be coming back to the frame business with something other than BABs.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It's going to be a production frame. Here's some more pics of our new frames we're coming out with. There's a P-29 in the works.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnprolly/sets/72157626036886669/

These bikes were fillet brazed by the man himself, Tom Ritchey. I'll be sure to post more info about these as we solidify things. Right now the Swisscross is expected to be available some time in August while the P-29 is still unconfirmed.


----------



## flatlander_48

Ritchey_Dave said:


> It's going to be a production frame. Here's some more pics of our new frames we're coming out with. There's a P-29 in the works.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnprolly/sets/72157626036886669/
> 
> These bikes were fillet brazed by the man himself, Tom Ritchey. I'll be sure to post more info about these as we solidify things. Right now the Swisscross is expected to be available some time in August while the P-29 is still unconfirmed.


How will they be sold? Built up or F&F? Also, what price range are they targeting? The reason I ask is that I have a friend who is looking for a bike. He's on the order of 250lb or so and the bit of extra strength of a cyclocross bike over a road bike would be good. The ability to accept wider tires would also be helpful.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Frame and fork only right now. The Swisscross will most likely be around $1,299. It'd be perfect for what your friend is looking for.


----------



## flatlander_48

Very Good! I'll pass the word. Going to head up to Taipei later this afternoon for the Bike Show. I'll be there for a couple of days. Is there a big crew from Ritchey this time?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

There should be most of our Asia office there, however they won't have the frames. The only in existence are here in the US right now.


----------



## mudrock

Dave, is that color final, and will it come with the WCS (all-carbon) fork? Will geometry match the BA cross? Will numbers be limited? I would like to pre-order, prob in a couple months. Will QBP be getting any? Or should I go to someone like Bike Doctor?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

mudrock said:


> Dave, is that color final, and will it come with the WCS (all-carbon) fork? Will geometry match the BA cross? Will numbers be limited? I would like to pre-order, prob in a couple months. Will QBP be getting any? Or should I go to someone like Bike Doctor?


Pretty final, it's going to be a slightly brighter red. The geometry is going to be similar to the Breakaway Cross frame, but there they'll be slightly more customized for each particular size. Numbers won't be limited, however there is talk of Tom Ritchey himself constructing a run of frames. Those will only be a small limited quantity. Ritchey Design isn't taking preorders for the frames but I'm sure many shops will. The production frames will be available both online and through local bike shops.


----------



## scorbutico

Dave, does Ritchey have any plans to offer the option of a steel fork for the new Swiss Cross frameset? If not, I'd like to encourage you to do so.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

scorbutico said:


> Dave, does Ritchey have any plans to offer the option of a steel fork for the new Swiss Cross frameset? If not, I'd like to encourage you to do so.


I love a nice matching steel fork as well, however, at the moment the plan is to spec them with carbon forks. The whole concept of this frame was to make a cyclocross race frameset. The new Swiss Cross is meant to be a viable option for competitive cyclocross racing. Not to mention we think our carbon cross forks are the cat's meow.


----------



## flatlander_48

Ritchey_Dave said:


> I love a nice matching steel fork as well, however, at the moment the plan is to spec them with carbon forks. The whole concept of this frame was to make a cyclocross race frameset. The new Swiss Cross is meant to be a viable option for competitive cyclocross racing. Not to mention we think our carbon cross forks are *the cat's meow*.


You ever smelled the Cat's Meow? Whoa.......


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Have you? :shocked:


----------



## flatlander_48

It ain't pretty...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

"Cat's meow" doesn't translate to: ultra lightweight, superior handling, full carbon racing machine???


----------



## flatlander_48

Ritchey_Dave said:


> "Cat's meow" doesn't translate to: ultra lightweight, superior handling, full carbon racing machine???


Depends...

..on whether or not someone is just pulling your carbon seatpost, or not...


----------



## olbmtb52

Dave,
How will my shop be able to order the frame? Will it be through QBP or will it be directly through Ritchey? Thanks!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

olbmtb52 said:


> Dave,
> How will my shop be able to order the frame? Will it be through QBP or will it be directly through Ritchey? Thanks!


Initial sales will be done directly through Ritchey.


----------



## Fatboy66

Where can i Find more info like geometry?

Will it be available in Europe?

Cheers,

Fatboy


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Fatboy66 said:


> Where can i Find more info like geometry?
> 
> 
> Will it be available in Europe?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Fatboy












Yes, they will be available in Europe.


----------



## Fatboy66

Thank you for the information. 

When will they be available. I rode something about august?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

They're a little delayed, and will be available mid October.


----------



## NextTime

Hi Dave - can you tell us about the bottom bracket drop on this frame?

All the best.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

NextTime said:


> Hi Dave - can you tell us about the bottom bracket drop on this frame?
> 
> All the best.


Our new SwissCross will have a BB drop of 63mm, which is slightly higher than our current Break-Away CX bikes (65mm) but lower than European-style CX geometry. 

Road frame BB drop is usually around 70mm. Most traditional ‘Euro-style’ Cyclocross geometry features a quite high BB (57-60mm) for increased pedaling clearance, the tradeoff being less cornering stability and a taller saddle height (in relation to the ground, a factor for remounts).

Our BB drop is on par with what many North American custom builders use for US CX race bikes, and also a bit more suitable for all-around CX bike use should you choose to ride your cross bike beyond the race season.


----------



## zacolnago

From the geometry table it would appear that cyclo-cross bikes have shorter top tubes, is this correct?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

zacolnago said:


> From the geometry table it would appear that cyclo-cross bikes have shorter top tubes, is this correct?


shorter top tubes than..?


----------



## zacolnago

Ritchey_Dave said:


> shorter top tubes than..?


Road bikes.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

It depends on the manufacturer, we have them shorter than our road Breakaway frame geometry, but I can't speak for everyone.


----------



## Mosovich

*Tubing..*

What is the frame tubing? Frame weight? i.e.: 57cm.. 

Thanks.. Can't wait to see one in person!!!  This will be a big seller.. On top of my list for sure..


----------



## teoteoteo

Mosovich said:


> What is the frame tubing? Frame weight? i.e.: 57cm..
> 
> Thanks.. Can't wait to see one in person!!!  This will be a big seller.. On top of my list for sure..


Info I was given as a stocking dealer was mix of Tange and Logic tubesets picked by Tom to be used on the bikes


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

teoteoteo said:


> Info I was given as a stocking dealer was mix of Tange and Logic tubesets picked by Tom to be used on the bikes


That's correct, and I'm not sure about a 57 but a 55 is 5.18lbs (including fork).


----------



## cankiwi6

*Ritchey swiss cross*

I just got lucky and found a Ritchey swiss cross, steel frame, steel fork. I am not a great hill climber so am thinking either shimano ultegra compact with 11/34 casette and sram x9 RD. Or shimano ultegra triple with 11/27. Plan on riding in Italy and NZ next year. And there are one or two hills in both countries . As we well know :>) Any suggestions ? 

John


----------



## bud wiser

cankiwi6 said:


> I just got lucky and found a Ritchey swiss cross, steel frame, steel fork. I am not a great hill climber so am thinking either shimano ultegra compact with 11/34 casette and sram x9 RD. Or shimano ultegra triple with 11/27. Plan on riding in Italy and NZ next year. And there are one or two hills in both countries . As we well know :>) Any suggestions ?
> 
> John


John, with all the traveling, maybe you should get a Ritchey Breakaway cross frame and sell your Swiss Cross to me ;-)

I'm old, fat and slow and can't climb well either. Most hills I can get up just fine with a compact crank, but.... with a compact crank, I find I'm always cross-chained. And with an 11/34, you'll have some big jumps between gears. Therefore, I like a triple, even though it's not as cool. With the 39 in the middle, I avoid cross chaining and find the shifting is more pleasant. That's just my experience. 

But give that Ritchey Breakaway Cross frame some thought.


----------



## cankiwi6

*Ritchey Cross*

Bud.. sounds like breakaway would be a good idea. Looked at some prices online and seems the breakaway and my swiss cross are about equal value. How about yuu send me a breakaway and I'll send you the swiss cross. It's a 55cm top tube but a little large for me. I'm more about 52 or 53cm. 

John


----------



## bud wiser

Sorry, too small for me. I need a 58-59 top tube. There's a great deal on a frame/fork, size 54 at GVH Bikes, right now. 

Or, if you prefer, there's a 53 cross on ebay now too. 

Go get 'em!


----------



## alanf.1

Dave i look forward to them being available in the UK. Congrats on you taking the time to field questions direct from customers and answering their questions. A terrific lesson on how to interact with your buying public and one that all companies should copy.
Cant see any details on your website at the moment. Will this be changing soon?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

alanf.1 said:


> Dave i look forward to them being available in the UK. Congrats on you taking the time to field questions direct from customers and answering their questions. A terrific lesson on how to interact with your buying public and one that all companies should copy.
> Cant see any details on your website at the moment. Will this be changing soon?


Thanks! It's entirely my pleasure, I just like talking about bikes and bike parts. As far as details they are up on our website now.


----------



## Hoven

Hi,
What size do you recomend on the swiss cross? I'm 185cm and have an inner leg messure of 92cm. I have an 58 canyon and happymtb with it. Think of an 57 but the seattube is pretty short, what you think?


----------



## Hoven

Hi,
What size do you recomend on the swiss cross? I'm 185cm and have an inner leg messure of 92cm. I have an 58 canyon and happy with it. Think of an 57 but the seattube is pretty short, what you think?


----------



## bud wiser

Hoven said:


> Hi,
> What size do you recomend on the swiss cross? I'm 185cm and have an inner leg messure of 92cm. I have an 58 canyon and happy with it. Think of an 57 but the seattube is pretty short, what you think?


In my view, you're between sizes. But I think the only answer you'll get from Ritchey is that you should contact your local Ritchey dealer for specific help with your sizing needs.


----------



## onrhodes

I just visited the Ritchey website. Any forecast on when 49cm frames will be in stock again?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Hoven said:


> Hi,
> What size do you recomend on the swiss cross? I'm 185cm and have an inner leg messure of 92cm. I have an 58 canyon and happy with it. Think of an 57 but the seattube is pretty short, what you think?


Budweiser knows me well, sizing is best addressed in person with a professional fitter. I'd hate to give you advice based on limited information and have you unhappy with your purchase.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

onrhodes said:


> I just visited the Ritchey website. Any forecast on when 49cm frames will be in stock again?


They should be available in a few weeks. Make sure to put one on order if you want one. They'll be sold through local authorized Ritchey bike shops and Excel Sports.


----------



## Hoven

Thanks for the answers! Do you know were from I can order one when I live in Sweden? We dont have any distrubuter..


----------



## Pewe

try charlie bikemonger bike shop single speed fixed wheel bicycles, a UK company and he's a great guy. Highly recommended.


----------



## giraffeinbath

Hi Dave, this may be deemed a travesty, but any plans to roll out a frame set with disc tabs??


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Not a travesty at all. We're in the process of designing one. Release date is unknown though.


----------



## giraffeinbath

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Not a travesty at all. We're in the process of designing one. Release date is unknown though.


awesome, thats the frame I want!
It won't stop me getting the canti version next year while I wait to see if/when the disc version arrives though


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

giraffeinbath said:


> awesome, thats the frame I want!
> It won't stop me getting the canti version next year while I wait to see if/when the disc version arrives though


Nice! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## teoteoteo

Hate to steal Dave's thunder but the new Swiss Cross is shipping to shops.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Aww man! Thanks a lot teoteoteo.


----------



## teoteoteo

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Aww man! Thanks a lot teoteoteo.


No worries our frames hit the shop today. Glad to have them and thankful Sean and Nate got us on the list for the first batch.


----------



## danlate

Ordered mine today! can't wait


----------



## JumpStart

Any chance they'll be available in 60cm? Sweet frame, but a 58 would be a bit small for me.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

JumpStart said:


> Any chance they'll be available in 60cm? Sweet frame, but a 58 would be a bit small for me.


We'll be offering a 59 but no 60, sorry.


----------



## grooveninja

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Not a travesty at all. We're in the process of designing one. Release date is unknown though.


That's what I'm looking for as well!


----------



## 45ronin

*sizing question, don't shoot me...*

Dave, I'm 6'00, 32" inseam and live nowhere near a stocking Ritchey dealer. I ride 19" MTB and 56 road bikes. My current road frame is a large Look 585 (sized at 55ish). 

The GEO on that frame is not an easy read with the actual and effective top tube lengths being reverse to what I'm used to. 

Here's the Q. Would the 55 be too small? I'd rather jack a post up a bit then have too big a frame...


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Ha! I won't shoot you but I can't really say what would be best for you. Here's a close frame of reference though, our Marketing Manager is 5'11", almost 6', with a 32 inseam, he's been riding a 57cm which fits him perfectly with no super long stem or over extended seatpost. Hope that helps you a little in your decision.


----------



## GnarleySpoke

*Swiss Cross*

Hey there, 

Mine has arrived in Toronto!

Just wondering if you can refer me to where to get the Ritchey Carbon Wheel and what model they are?

Also, what type of BB and what brakes are in the inter bike pictures?

Can't wait to get her built up!


----------



## bud wiser

GnarleySpoke said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Mine has arrived in Toronto!
> 
> Also, what type of BB and what brakes are in the inter bike pictures?
> 
> Can't wait to get her built up!


Congrats! Poor Ritchey Dave havin' to field all these questions. He can answer the wheel question, but the brakes are TRP Eurox Mags in white. Since the crank is a SRAM Force, I'm 99% sure the BB is is a SRAM GXP.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Yeah the BB is a SRAM GXP.

We make a few different carbon wheels. I'll try and explain them in a nut shell. We start with the Pro Apex Carbon 38mm clincher. This more affordable carbon wheel weighs a little more than the others but it has a nice alloy brake surface and an attractive price. The WCS Apex comes in either a 46cm clincher, a 50mm tubular, or a 88mm tubular. These are great race wheels that we've found to be the perfect balance of weight savings and durability. And finally there's our ultra high end wheelset The Superlogic Carbon, which has a 46mm rim depth and comes in either a clincher or tubular. They're some of the lightest wheels out there and ride amazingly well. Hope this helps and let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## split

What is the wheelbase for the swiss cross (size 55?). I'm trying to compare with a Mt Cross 20 inch

On paper, this geometry appears quite different. Completely different bikes/handling? Running the numbers, swiss cross compared to mt cross: TT shorter by 2-3 cm, ST longer by cm, HT longer by 4 cm, BB drop more by 13 mm, same angles and chainstay.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

split said:


> What is the wheelbase for the swiss cross (size 55?). I'm trying to compare with a Mt Cross 20 inch
> 
> On paper, this geometry appears quite different. Completely different bikes/handling? Running the numbers, swiss cross compared to mt cross: TT shorter by 2-3 cm, ST longer by cm, HT longer by 4 cm, BB drop more by 13 mm, same angles and chainstay.


The wheelbase of the Ritchey SwissCross is 101.8cm. The geometry between it and the MountainCross differ due to their intended uses. The MountainCross is before my time here at Ritchey, but from what I understand it was basically a mountain bike built to hold 700c wheels. It was designed for mountain bikers wanting larger diameter wheels. The SwissCross geometry, however, is purely for cyclocross racing.


----------



## noahknoll

Would it be possible/reliable/beneficial to run tubeless between the WCS apex 46 CM clincher and your speedmax pro tires on the Swisscross?


----------



## ttvrdik

Dave what is the head tube length of the 53 cm?


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

noahknoll said:


> Would it be possible/reliable/beneficial to run tubeless between the WCS apex 46 CM clincher and your speedmax pro tires on the Swisscross?


Sorry for the late reply. While you can convert the WCS Apex to tubeless (note you'd probably need a valve extender), the Speedmax is not a tubeless tire. From my understanding Hutchinson has the best selection of tubeless tires at the moment. I can't really comment on the benefits of running a tubeless setup for cross, as I've yet to try it and it's still pretty new If you decide to do it, definitely share your thoughts.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

ttvrdik said:


> Dave what is the head tube length of the 53 cm?


Headtube length for a 53 is 130mm.


----------



## cruickster

Hi Dave,

I am trying to get my hands on a Ritchey Swiss Cross frame. The first tranche that came to Australia has already sold out. There are additoinal frames now on back order slated for delivery in Feb 2013. I have put my hand up for one of these. However before committing I am interested to understand where Ritchey are up to with respect to Discs. An earlier comment by Dave suggested that Ritchey are working on them. Could you provide indicative timing ie 2013 or 2014. If production is close ie next 6 months then I will hold off but if they are say two years away then I don't think I can wait.


----------



## cankiwi6

I've got a 55cm swiss cross which has never been ridden and is spotless. I bought it in 2011 from a bike shop that imported it around 2009. Not a mark on it. I don't know where you are but am visiting Australia and NZ Jan-Mar 2013 and I could bring it with me. Frame only $2700.. complete bike.. negotiable.

John


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cruickster said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I am trying to get my hands on a Ritchey Swiss Cross frame. The first tranche that came to Australia has already sold out. There are additoinal frames now on back order slated for delivery in Feb 2013. I have put my hand up for one of these. However before committing I am interested to understand where Ritchey are up to with respect to Discs. An earlier comment by Dave suggested that Ritchey are working on them. Could you provide indicative timing ie 2013 or 2014. If production is close ie next 6 months then I will hold off but if they are say two years away then I don't think I can wait.


Sorry to hear you have such a wait on your hands. As far as a disc version, you've got some time, no ETA has been established yet.


----------



## cruickster

Thanks Dave for the prompt reply. I appreciate someone from Ritchey being so involved. 3 months is not too long a wait as it gives me time to plan the build. Cheers Andrew


----------



## cruickster

Hi John, thanks for the offer but I'll give it a miss. I'd rather deal locally so if there are any problems I have a full warranty.
PS you mention that a bike shop imported it (your swiss cross) around 2009. I didn't think that these went into production until 2011? Anyway enjoy your trip to Australia and NZ.
Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

cruickster said:


> Thanks Dave for the prompt reply. I appreciate someone from Ritchey being so involved. 3 months is not too long a wait as it gives me time to plan the build. Cheers Andrew


No problem Andrew. Make sure to post pics once it's all built.


----------



## NZPeterG

I have been lucky and unlucky with Ritchey Cross frameset's!
1st I got a Swiss Cross, I loved it But it was a size too small!
Then I got (after looking for a bigger Swiss Cross) a Mountain Cross! I find a new one in the USA in (about) 2008, But it was a size TOO Big!
Well Well!
I ordered my 3rd one last week (after trying a friend's new 53 Swiss Cross) I have to wait until next year for the next shipment 
It last after having My 1st Swiss Cross back in 2000 I will have a Ritchey in My size! (I hope)

NZPeterG


----------



## 89dk

Dave,
Any planned changes for 2013, ie-color?

Thx


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

89dk said:


> Dave,
> Any planned changes for 2013, ie-color?
> 
> Thx


2013 will have the same color scheme.You _don't _want a red bike?!


----------



## Island Volpe

Lusting over this bike too after seeing a few magazine pics and articles. One day... The red is the one I lust for by the way


----------



## majorbanjo

I have one being shipped to me right now....built by Tom at GVH bikes with Athena 11 Campy in Carbon........modeled after this bike I found on the internet...

View attachment 272756


----------



## 89dk

View attachment 274018


Ritchey_Dave said:


> 2013 will have the same color scheme.You _don't _want a red bike?!


No I'm good with it. Frameset arrived today--FrameSaver currently drying...


----------



## bushrangermtb

*disc*

disc disc disc disc disc disc disc disc disc........

don't make me buy an IBIS.....


----------



## kaipaki348

Sorry haven't gone through the whole thread but is the Swiss cross going to ever come in disk? Had a ride on a friends the other day at a local mtb track and couldn't get the smile of my face! A red disk Swiss cross.... mmmmmm


----------



## mudrock

kaipaki348 said:


> Sorry haven't gone through the whole thread but is the Swiss cross going to ever come in disk?


Ritchey is such a traditionalist, it will take a few years to convince him, I think. He did go to discs with his mountain bikes, of course. I know from experience, mud and rim brakes can ruin your wheels in no time.


----------



## WildBill

I just received my SwissCross. This is going to be fun !! Plan on building it up single speed at first, then 1x10 eventually . It is beautiful ! I have always lusted over Ritchey frames since the early 90's NORBA racing days. I have a feeling my other bikes will see a partial retirement . Im planning on a few cyclocross and gravel events . Mostly mixed surface rides to keep things fresh ! If we see a disc version, check ebay for this one  !


----------



## winnrider

This is en route to me today. Eric Dodds at Bicycledoctorusa helped with the build plan. Highly recommend these guys. Now if fedex will do their part.


----------



## bud wiser

winnrider said:


> View attachment 292524
> This is en route to me today. Eric Dodds at Bicycledoctorusa helped with the build plan. Highly recommend these guys. Now if fedex will do their part.


^^^^^this is a scam first post. Bicycledoctorusa post, disguised as legit. These guys are sham artists and this is one of the reasons why I didn't get my BAB there. You'll find better deals elsewhere if you look a little.


----------



## winnrider

bud wiser said:


> ^^^^^this is a scam first post. Bicycledoctorusa post, disguised as legit. These guys are sham artists and this is one of the reasons why I didn't get my BAB there. You'll find better deals elsewhere if you look a little.


Posts like this are why I almost always lurk on these websites. You can't give anyone a compliment without some troll rising from the depths to flame away. IMO these guys are great. They cc'ed me on the emails to Ritchey Dave so I knew they were doing what they said they were doing. Dave, if you're checking up on this thread, feel free to confirm. And thank you too, the build is better than I ever imagined.

For me, it wasn't about getting a "better deal" anyway.


----------



## bud wiser

winnrider said:


> For me, it wasn't about getting a "better deal" anyway.


Hmmm. Then why didn't you go support your LBS? BDUSA has been "outed" on this site before. Rising from the depths? Compare our join dates. That's why I know.


----------



## winnrider

first ride this morning. awesome.


----------



## 55x11

bud wiser said:


> Hmmm. Then why didn't you go support your LBS? BDUSA has been "outed" on this site before. Rising from the depths? Compare our join dates. That's why I know.


For what it's worth, I have ordered from bicycledoctorusa before, as well as two people i know - all got their bikes in timely manner, no complaints. How are they "sham artists"? Care to elaborate?
This is not to advertise or anti-advertise anything, but in my opinion people should have the correct information so they can make informed choices about their purchases. (btw, vast majority of LBS will not carry Ritchey Breakaways - you have to order from Ritchey directly, Ritchey distributors like bicycledoctorusa or ebay/craigslist).


----------



## mudrock

55x11 said:


> btw, vast majority of LBS will not carry Ritchey Breakaways - you have to order from Ritchey directly, Ritchey distributors like bicycledoctorusa or ebay/craigslist.


 Local bike shops also get their BABs from Ritchey, and they sell it for retail. Only diff is you pay local sales tax, which should be about the same as shipping from BD.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

bud wiser said:


> ^^^^^this is a scam first post. Bicycledoctorusa post, disguised as legit. These guys are sham artists and this is one of the reasons why I didn't get my BAB there. You'll find better deals elsewhere if you look a little.


Bicycle Doctor USA is by no means a scam. They are an authorized retailer of Ritchey product. Unlike a lot of retailers (not just online), who just place an order when they get an order, they carry a deep inventory of our frames and components. Steve is not only a good friend of mine, he knows our product exceptionally well and is a fantastic resource when it comes to questions about our Breakaway system.


----------



## flatlander_48

Also GVHBikes.com in Oregon. They built up my BreakAway in 2005. It's in their Gallery on the web site; 5th up from the bottom, left column "Don's Ritchey Break-Away". The photo is of the original Centaur 10sp build that I specified. GVHBikes also often has an inventory...


----------



## seemana

Dave...any recommendation for touch up paint on the Swiss Cross? Don't ask....I'm not happy.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

seemana said:


> Dave...any recommendation for touch up paint on the Swiss Cross? Don't ask....I'm not happy.


Unfortunately we don't have any here. Best, cheapest, and easiest fix: model paint. Hobby shops have a ridiculous variety to choose from and it works pretty well.


----------



## Wayne dB

Has anyone used the New Swiss Cross Disk predominantly as a road bike? I need a new road bike and my old aluminium is to harsh. I've had a P29er for a while and love it. Had settled on a Road Logic but really like the idea of having the option for decent tyre clearance. Wondering with 28c road tyres how this bike would stack up on my regular road rides with die hard roadies? Being in Australia i don't need a winter bike/summer bike. Just something that does everything. Some feedback on this bike as a everyday roadie would be great thanks.


----------



## headloss

Wayne dB said:


> Has anyone used the New Swiss Cross Disk predominantly as a road bike? I need a new road bike and my old aluminium is to harsh. I've had a P29er for a while and love it. Had settled on a Road Logic but really like the idea of having the option for decent tyre clearance. Wondering with 28c road tyres how this bike would stack up on my regular road rides with die hard roadies? Being in Australia i don't need a winter bike/summer bike. Just something that does everything. Some feedback on this bike as a everyday roadie would be great thanks.


The Ritchey website, iirc, specifically said that this was a cross bike and wouldn't be good for the road. 

Look for something with a 70mm bottom bracket drop. Gunner Hyper-x would be a good choice. Maybe an All-City Macho Man.


----------



## Wayne dB

headloss said:


> The Ritchey website, iirc, specifically said that this was a cross bike and wouldn't be good for the road.
> 
> Look for something with a 70mm bottom bracket drop. Gunner Hyper-x would be a good choice. Maybe an All-City Macho Man.



Have seen it described quite often as a "versatile" bike and quite a few reviews have mentioned plans to use a winter trainer with 28c tyres but have never heard final thoughts after actually doing it. I knew I would get a reply of want a road bike, buy a road bike. Love the ride quality of the Ritchey steel on my P29er MTB so know the Cross would have that same steel ride quality I'm after. Understand BB height is high but reviews often state not as unstable at high speed as a normal cross bike. Just after feedback from an owner who can advise if I'm going to hate a 80km road ride with some hills, compared to say the the road logic. Had settled on road logic but saw that some 28c tyres need to be shoe horned in to fit. Some brands hard to get hands on is Australia. GT Grade would be great but no plans to bring down under.


----------



## headloss

Wayne dB said:


> Have seen it described quite often as a "versatile" bike and quite a few reviews have mentioned plans to use a winter trainer with 28c tyres but have never heard final thoughts after actually doing it. I knew I would get a reply of want a road bike, buy a road bike. Love the ride quality of the Ritchey steel on my P29er MTB so know the Cross would have that same steel ride quality I'm after. Understand BB height is high but reviews often state not as unstable at high speed as a normal cross bike. Just after feedback from an owner who can advise if I'm going to hate a 80km road ride with some hills, compared to say the the road logic. Had settled on road logic but saw that some 28c tyres need to be shoe horned in to fit. Some brands hard to get hands on is Australia. GT Grade would be great but no plans to bring down under.


I think these questions are hard... I mean, we all have our own specific needs so it's hard to say. Any bike can be used for multiple purposes, it's just a matter of where you want it to fall in the spectrum. My ideal multi purpose cross/road bike would be a Focus CX carbon model from a couple years ago, before they changed the geometry with the latest batch. I really want the new Swiss Cross, but primarily because it complements the other two bikes I'm riding (a steel Schwinn Paramount for road and a steel Trek 520 for touring and gravel). 

I suppose from a bottom bracket height standpoint, Kona combined the Sutra (touring) and Rove (gravel) frames, so they think the higher BB is fine for road usage. That leaves steerer angle, fork rake, and effective top tube as possible issues. It depends on what you expect the bike to feel like. 

Wish I had the Swiss Cross, as I'd be able to give better input. Not sure where I saw the comment about it not being a good choice for road... I thought it was on the Ritchey page but I don't see it now. It must have been in a review. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


----------



## Wayne dB

headloss said:


> I think these questions are hard... I mean, we all have our own specific needs so it's hard to say. Any bike can be used for multiple purposes, it's just a matter of where you want it to fall in the spectrum. My ideal multi purpose cross/road bike would be a Focus CX carbon model from a couple years ago, before they changed the geometry with the latest batch. I really want the new Swiss Cross, but primarily because it complements the other two bikes I'm riding (a steel Schwinn Paramount for road and a steel Trek 520 for touring and gravel).
> 
> I suppose from a bottom bracket height standpoint, Kona combined the Sutra (touring) and Rove (gravel) frames, so they think the higher BB is fine for road usage. That leaves steerer angle, fork rake, and effective top tube as possible issues. It depends on what you expect the bike to feel like.
> 
> Wish I had the Swiss Cross, as I'd be able to give better input. Not sure where I saw the comment about it not being a good choice for road... I thought it was on the Ritchey page but I don't see it now. It must have been in a review. Hopefully someone else will chime in.


Seeing I've been riding the same road bike for the past 9yrs, and believe me it's bone jarring stiff, anything I ride would probably be good. I have not ridden high end road bikes so can't compare. Just found another thread with guys using CX bikes in general as all round bikes and general consensus is, "don't believe the hype" that CX bikes can't be a good road bike. They're not bad, just maybe not as good. The major advantage is if the mood takes me I can take the road less travelled and even give a CX race a go. Would love a high end carbon road bike but as I'be never ridden one I don't know why I do. I suppose I'm already sold on the idea just seeking conformation my idea is a good one. Truth is I just find the Ritchey bikes dead sexy. I used to leave by p29er frame before being built in the living room. My wife didn't appreciate it on the same level.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Wayne dB said:


> Seeing I've been riding the same road bike for the past 9yrs, and believe me it's bone jarring stiff, anything I ride would probably be good. I have not ridden high end road bikes so can't compare. Just found another thread with guys using CX bikes in general as all round bikes and general consensus is, "don't believe the hype" that CX bikes can't be a good road bike. They're not bad, just maybe not as good. The major advantage is if the mood takes me I can take the road less travelled and even give a CX race a go. Would love a high end carbon road bike but as I'be never ridden one I don't know why I do. I suppose I'm already sold on the idea just seeking conformation my idea is a good one. Truth is I just find the Ritchey bikes dead sexy. I used to leave by p29er frame before being built in the living room. My wife didn't appreciate it on the same level.


The cross geometry that most people frequently criticize on the road is the older school, Euro cross, geometry. Generally they fancied a higher bottom bracket which for most people doesn't translate very well to the road. The Swisscross uses a more modern American cross geometry with a lower bottom bracket. The biggest differences between the Swisscross and say our Road Logic, is the wheel base and tire clearance. The BB height is there but not as significant as with a Euro style cross frame. So if you want to use larger tires and you’re not planning on racing in tight crits you’ll probably enjoy riding it on the roads quite a bit. Here in Northern California we do a lot of mixed terrain rides and the Swisscross with slick 28s has been my go-to ever since we reintroduced it.


----------



## Wayne dB

Ritchey_Dave said:


> The cross geometry that most people frequently criticize on the road is the older school, Euro cross, geometry. Generally they fancied a higher bottom bracket which for most people doesn't translate very well to the road. The Swisscross uses a more modern American cross geometry with a lower bottom bracket. The biggest differences between the Swisscross and say our Road Logic, is the wheel base and tire clearance. The BB height is there but not as significant as with a Euro style cross frame. So if you want to use larger tires and you’re not planning on racing in tight crits you’ll probably enjoy riding it on the roads quite a bit. Here in Northern California we do a lot of mixed terrain rides and the Swisscross with slick 28s has been my go-to ever since we reintroduced it.


Thanks Dave. I looked at the geometry specs and couldn't see huge differences so you kind of confirmed what I had thought. Still yet to decide but either way there will be a road logic or Swiss Cross Disc in my garage at some stage. The swiss cross disc's are a little hard to come by at price that would allow for the build spec I would want unfortunately. I'll keep looking though. Nearly bought one on Ebay but just a size to small.


----------



## trumpetbiker

not sure those swisscross disc frames are that tough to come by, they can be ordered at any of the available sizes. I'm considering one for my own road bike use as well, wayne, loved the frames for years and knew they had to come out with the disc version. but with the choice of only black, decided to hold off til next year and hope it comes out in something less "three years ago" in color. can't believe tom would go that direction with the color choice, but hopefully he comes to his senses! if it had been red or one of the other colors, I would've ordered by now!

I think the minutiae in BB hts has been a bit overblown, mostly by daily riders feeling the difference that we may never realize, fighting over details that may or may not be important other than clearance. the wheelbase, cockpit relative to the rider, and fit will go further in your perception as to how a road bike should "be". a friend of mine that does a LOT of cyclocross riding killed all of us last year in a local gran fondo with 7600 ft, on his older cross bike. he said before hand, "all I have is my cross bike, I'm sure I'll get through". the rider, not the bike. pick the one you like and ride it.

my sights on a ritchey SC disc----------- if the color changes from....black. tired of....black....


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

Winter ride


----------



## Ritchey_Dave

Jerry Zawadovski said:


> Winter ride


Nice! I appreciate the conservative aesthetic you have going on there. Looks very fast.


----------



## bud wiser

Jerry Zawadovski said:


> Winter ride


I didn't think I'd like anything better than the red/white, but that all red may have outdone it. What are the wheels?


----------



## Jerry Zawadovski

bud wiser said:


> I didn't think I'd like anything better than the red/white, but that all red may have outdone it. What are the wheels?


The wheels are Ritchey Zeta Superlogic ... Superlogic Zeta Wheels | Ritchey | Ritchey


----------



## dje31

*Paint schemes and sizing*

Any way to get a Swiss Cross disc frameset in the classic red-white-blue Ritchey paint scheme? Preferably from Ritchey, and without a huge up-charge.

Also, I've never had a gravel drop bar / cyclocross bike before. I typically ride a 58 road bike with a 57.5 ETT. Would I size down to their 57? Or upsize to a 59? I've ridden 57-60 over the years, but 57.5 ETT is my sweetspot for the road.


----------



## Ritchey_Guy

dje31 said:


> Any way to get a Swiss Cross disc frameset in the classic red-white-blue Ritchey paint scheme? Preferably from Ritchey, and without a huge up-charge.
> 
> Also, I've never had a gravel drop bar / cyclocross bike before. I typically ride a 58 road bike with a 57.5 ETT. Would I size down to their 57? Or upsize to a 59? I've ridden 57-60 over the years, but 57.5 ETT is my sweetspot for the road.


It is possible to get your frame repainted, just follow this link to our website:
FAQ'S / Ritchey - News & Blogs | Ritchey

As far as geometry is concerned, I would talk to your local shop or whomever has fit you in the past. Different positions on a bicycle (not just a gravel/cyclocross bike) are going to yield different outcomes and your fit should mirror the kind of riding you ultimately want to be doing. Also pay close attention to the bar you pick for a bike you plan on riding off pavement.
Cheers!


----------



## penn_rider

I have a Black SC Disc and IMHO the black looks much better in person, even a die hard red lover really like the color. Now that I have it I am glad it's not red.


----------



## Libtech

Hi Ritchey_Guy & Dave,

I do have a question about the 2017 paint job of the Swiss Cross.

At the Eurobike which was held in September there was this shot taken:
Spokemag: Eurobike 2016 - erste News und Highlights

Is this the new paint job? So there will be a white band on the downtube again? With a red Ritchey logo?

-----
Another question:
But about the p-29er.
What color will it get? Black/yellow again for 2017
Boost Standard? Or still Quick Release (which I hope)

Thank you


----------

